# Balance on jumps



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

I've noticed that I pop off lips a lot higher than other riders and sometimes I'm off balance. Should I just ride off the kickers? What do u guys do? Yesterday my buddy and I were hitting the same kicker at the same speed and I was much higher and farther. Just wondering what the proper technique is. Appreciate it guys


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

You can 'coast' off them without popping, but it's almost always a good idea to pop because a correctly performed pop will keep you better balanced in the air.

The thing with pop is you don't have to pop hard (unless you have some reason to be needing that extra air). It could be that you're trying to pop too hard maybe and throwing yourself off balance or you might be popping unevenly (just a guess - hard to say without video).

Pop is mainly used as a way to push against the pressure created by the jump and to release rotation if you're spinning. Your goal isn't to have the hardest pop (usually), it's to have a clean and stable pop.

As for how to pop, there's a guide I wrote on popping here: How To 'Pop' Correctly To Improve Your Snowboard Jump Control & Balance

Later on you'll need to start knowing how hard you pop on certain tricks because it will affect how fast you need to go to hit the sweet spot of jumps, but that's more advanced. For now focus on getting clean, stable pops every time on a simple straight air.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a question. Do you pop all the way, going off the toes like you are jumping to dunk a basketball, or do you stay flat footed and pop off evenly, no toes or heel.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> I have a question. Do you pop all the way, going off the toes like you are jumping to dunk a basketball, or do you stay flat footed and pop off evenly, no toes or heel.


That depends on what trick you're doing when you pop. Typically you pop off whichever edge would be your normal edge for performing whatever trick you're doing.

So for example - you pop backside spins off your toes because you spin backside off your toe edge.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> I have a question. Do you pop all the way, going off the toes like you are jumping to dunk a basketball, or do you stay flat footed and pop off evenly, no toes or heel.


If I were you I would just try to back it off a bit, sounds like your trying to hard and throwing yourself off balance. Mostly I stay flat footed for a straight air, as you get better you may find you can p[op off the balls of your feet but right now keep it simple and dial it back. I get a lot of pop myself, usually I have to drop in 10ft down from where everyone else is and i still go higher/farther than them, probably my strong skating background. But ya, if it's sending you sideways you gotta smooth it out.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Actually, it hasn't spun me yet. But my friend filmed me last week on jumps and I noticed, I was popping off my toes when I specifically was trying not to.

I'll watch it again but a still shot he sent me it seems like my toeside was still dipping down.

It could be happening in the air though so I'll go back and check.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jed said:


> That depends on what trick you're doing when you pop. Typically you pop off whichever edge would be your normal edge for performing whatever trick you're doing.
> 
> So for example - you pop backside spins off your toes because you spin backside off your toe edge.


Straight airs. I need to work on grabs first then learn switch then I'll try a 180. :laugh:


----------

